# (Another) Apple Hardware Test Error Code



## z1ppy (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi 

At a total loss on here, as a (IBM) pc techy, never even fired one up before tonight, but as my friend was quoted some ridiclous price to diagnose/repair it I'm taking a look. 

So 'any'  and I mean 'any' help would be good.

Read the "User Apple Hardware Test" faq and got the following error code:
4sns/1/40000001:vdor 

Have searched this, other forums, and google but the closest to an answer I've got is ""4SNS/1/4xxx should be a fault on the motherboard components"

Cheers


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 12, 2008)

The 4SNS/x/x/x failure is a logic board error (which you have already figured out, eh?) 
The important part is the '4SNS', which would indicate a problem with a sensor on the logic board. You can try a power manager reset, and run the test again. The power manager reset will be somewhat different for each Mac model. Most recent models can be reset by unplugging everything, and removing the battery on a laptop. Press the power switch for 5 seconds or so. Some Macs don't need the power button, but it won't hurt anything to try that, too. Leave a network cable disconnected, and other external hardware, other than a mouse and keyboard, should not be connected. Power cord and battery (if a laptop), and try the diagnostic test again. If you still get the 4SNS failure, then the logic board will be the culprit.


----------



## z1ppy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Deltamac

Thanks for that info, yeah obviously it was the logic board...errr..

The machine is an iMac (intel dual core.. opps I meant duo core apparently) err desktop.... I took a look around the how to's again and located this...
http://macosx.com/forums/howto-faqs/302002-reset-system-management-controller-smc.html
It seems to suggest all I need to to do to a power manager reset all I do it completely power it down and unplug it... well we did that whils transporting it to my home and the fault is still being reported.

I'm left to asume we'll need to replace the logic board, so can I do this? 
As in can I buy the part easily? (in the uk)
(been building pc for years and though I haven't looked inside this imac i doubt it should be beyond my abilities unless soldering is required... but assuming pc type plug in slot or ribbons it should be easy).
IS there A how to for this? (can't locate one off-hand)

Thank again.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2008)

Take the front bezel off. Don't destroy it in the process. There's tricky latches in the top corners, available through the cooling slots in the back. Peel back the foil that covers most of the inside. Remove the LCD panel. Very close fit on most of the components. I think of the replacement process as very similar to working on a laptop, with several layers of parts. I have no idea where you might look for take-aparts. 
The logic board, unfortunately, will be expensive. You should search around in UK for possible sources of used parts. In the shop where I work, I would charge approx. $1,000US for the replacement including labor, depending on the model. I would recommend against the repair, unless you can find a used part at a more reasonable cost.


----------



## kilowatt (Aug 14, 2008)

Take apart guide::
Getting the front panel off:
http://www.kodawarisan.com/imac_2007_mid/imac_2007_mid_01.html
Logic board:
http://www.kodawarisan.com/imac_2007_mid/imac_2007_mid_02.html

On another note, what problems does it have? I mean, besides the error code.


----------



## z1ppy (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks again for the guides (both of you).

To expland on the inital problem, when switched on all that is displayed is a lovely light blue screen, nothing else appears.
The user reports he tried re-installing the OS but nothing changed (still this light blue screen).

Any further thought would be great, as the cost of replacing the logic board looks to be the price of a new ummm PC...
Trouble is he invested time and money in his imac so I don't really want to push him away from them.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowatt's take-apart link is only for the newer aluminum iMacs. The older white Intel models are completely different to take apart.


----------



## kilowatt (Aug 19, 2008)

oops, didn't realize he had an older one.


----------

